# désactiver le mail de connexion a iCloud



## lesclair (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir

je souhaitais savoir si on peux désactiver cette notification car je me connecter souvent au portail www.icloud.com et recevoir à chaque fois un mail me saoule

je ne savais pas ou classer et faire m'a demande dans le forum.

Merci a toutes et a tous pour vos lumières car on est envahie de spam alors si en plus on en rajoute la je craque

merci


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Octobre 2014)

T'as plus qu'à voir ça directement avec Apple.
Ça fait partie de leur politique sécuritaire.
Te prévenir quand quelqu'un (qui peut très bien ne pas être toi) se connecte à ton compte.
Je te cache pas que tu risques d'avoir du mal à leur faire lâcher prise, surtout en ce moment alors qu'ils sont en pleine période sur-sécuritaire.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2014)

en theorie envoyé qu' UNE fois par appareil connecté
(la premiere fois , ensuite cet appareil est mémorisé comme   point d'accès légitime)

donc y a peut etre un mini bug  temporaire


----------

